# Ride Contraband Nitrane?



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

skylar said:


> I was looking to get these bindings for my setup for next year. Ive been hearing good things and bad things about these bindings. Some people are saying that the V strap is breaking and others are not. But its known that they are highly ajustable and fast to strap in.
> 
> Im just wondering what you guys thought.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had mine and returned them. Overall I though they were nice, fairly light-weight bindings, but the V strap didn't fit my Thirty-Two Ultralights correctly. I was on the phone with one of Ride's binding engineers and he actually said to me, "It seems like you know what you're talking about. You've already tried everything I would have suggested." He also told me that some boots just don't quite fit right, since they design them with Ride boots in mind. 

I hesitate to say this, but they might have also been a little too flexy for me. I could just be over thinking that though. 

I highly stress that if you buy these bindings, you are willing to put in the time to set them up correctly. Make sure you actually know how to properly set up bindings, which I think a lot of people don't know how to do.

Overall they're going in the right direction, and it's a compelling design, but the setup isn't dynamic at all. Once you have it dialed in, it's dialed in at your forward lean, with YOUR boot. Change the forward lean and you have to tweak it again. Want your friend to try out your board? You have to set them up all over again, unless you use the same boots/same size. And you actually have to take the bindings off the board to make the proper V strap adjustments for the toe of your boot.

If they worked out the bugs and figured out how to make the setup more dynamic, I'd buy them again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

skylar said:


> I was looking to get these bindings for my setup for next year. Ive been hearing good things and bad things about these bindings. Some people are saying that the V strap is breaking and others are not. But its known that they are highly ajustable and fast to strap in.
> 
> Im just wondering what you guys thought.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Skylar, I can speak to the breaking problems. It was a production problem on the V-Grip strap with the webbing this year. Ride has fixed the problem and it making them strong like they were the year before, In the U.S. they will ship all who are affected a new better pair of V-grip straps like the ones on the Contraband Nitrane and the Nitrane LTD. They told me they will replace any broken strap anytime for free with 2 day shipping. Nitrane Contraband Snowboard Bindings | Mobility Series | Ride Snowboards

As far as sizing goes, its always recommended that you take your boots to a shop that you buy the bindings at to fit them correctly. Ride boots do have a smaller volume foot print that most boots. And some brands have bigger than normal footprints like Vans, 32 and some Salomon. 

I love mine as do others and I'm glad Ride fixed the problem because no one wants they're new bindings to break!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

all i know is that they are designed for jibbing and park. this means that they are soft and not good for allmountain. if you are planning on doing any freeride/allmountain i would look for a stiffer binding.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

crazyface said:


> all i know is that they are designed for jibbing and park. this means that they are soft and not good for allmountain. if you are planning on doing any freeride/allmountain i would look for a stiffer binding.


Actually the Nitranes *are* made for all mountain riding and use a stiffer highback and ankle strap than the regular contrabands, which are made for jibbing and park


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Actually the Nitranes *are* made for all mountain riding and use a stiffer highback and ankle strap than the regular contrabands, which are made for jibbing and park


This guy knows his Rides. Told me the SPIs are better for all-mountain and they absolutely were.


----------

